# Another question about GRI



## LauraM2011 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who’s been replying to my questions about GRI so far, sorry but I have another one! In 2 weeks we go to GRI to discuss the treatment we're going to get, do you think we’ll get the drugs right away to start taking in August or will they make us wait till September? We’ve had all the tests done. I'm hoping I'm given metformin at that appointment so I can start taking the pills mid August and then start injections at the start of September. I’m so desperate to get started, although I’m not looking forward to taking the metformin again! L x


----------



## symanthaw (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey,
      It really depends on what tests you have had done and what treatment your having? generally you will find they'll want you in for hiv hep c and smear etc before they give u drugs then scan the linning of your womb and only then if its ready do you get the injections etc but your best best is to give them a wee call and just ask xxx


----------



## LauraM2011 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi there, thanks for your reply. We had ICSI last year so all the tests are up-to-date (HIV, HEP, smear, rubella antibody, AMH etc). I think I’ll be given the same drugs again – metformin pills, and then menopur and cetrotide. Hope you’re doing ok in your 2ww, will keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## symanthaw (Sep 1, 2010)

hey,
      thats same meds i was on if ur tests are up 2 date should be ur tabs scan jabs then ec not 2 long mrs. 2ww going ok saying tht only 4 days in lol ask me next week lol


----------

